# May POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for May photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of May in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Harmony

First nomination! I was WOWED by this one: 

Jagged _by tb2_


----------



## EricBrian

Arch said:


> 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of APRIL in the galleries.



Arch, does this mean that the photo has to be from in the TPF photo gallery (http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/)?


----------



## Miaow

*Corneacopia by Abraxas*


----------



## Arch

EricBrian said:


> Arch, does this mean that the photo has to be from in the TPF photo gallery (http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/)?



oops i forgot to change it to May 

...but no, it just means any photo from the galleries in general (people, landscape, b+w etc) during the month of May.


----------



## Arch

The shower ghost by Spako


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Miaow said:


> *Corneacopia by Abraxas*


 
I agree this is an awsome picture.


----------



## EricBrian

Renair's "Last night's dream..."






Found here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122368


----------



## plentygood

Plant Bowen by Cosmonaut


----------



## BoblyBill

*Anty -> the entire series for you (edited thread)* *- LaFoto*


----------



## deudeu

My first photo by Sayed Ahmed Almosani.






For some reason I doubt this is a first photo. Maybe a first post. Anyways, a lovely shot.


----------



## deudeu

Woops. 

This is my first time nominating and it does not seam as easy as you said. Can someone help?


----------



## EricBrian

deudeu,

you need to put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around the url.


----------



## deudeu

EricBrian said:


> deudeu,
> 
> you need to put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around the url.



Thank you!


----------



## deudeu

BoblyBill said:


> *Anty -> the entire series for you (edited thread)* *- LaFoto*


 
I really like the photo but... the CA is BAD. Of course this has nothing to do with the skills of the photographer, but it is a shame!
Isn't it?


----------



## NJMAN

"what do you do when the first dance is in complete darkness" by Thorhammer


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Along the coast* by _Abraxas_


----------



## JohnMF

Venice by Spako


----------



## BoblyBill

*Spring Scapes On The Ridge* - *NJMAN*


----------



## Efergoh

Cityscape Fisheye, by valdore:


----------



## terri

"Pause" by Efergoh


----------



## BoblyBill

*Pretty in Pink - by Woodsac*


----------



## Harmony

Shiny, Happy People by _tempra_


----------



## Battou

Cait by Efergoh


----------



## danir

Square no. 2 by Mohain.


----------



## lostprophet

Waiting for the others, I just hung around on the street corner - by Tempra


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*3 Days Worth of Bugs (#9)* by _Doenoe_


----------



## visualpoetry

LostProphet & DeuDeu.. you rock  my world.


----------

